# Video: Dana White explains the Elite XC scandal to the average person



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkYC8TBzmmQ



> In this two-minute video clip, Dana White lays out what the Elite XC scandal is all about to the average human being (from his point of view). The part of this interview that should resonate the most with the MMA media is the situation regarding betting on fights at the Vegas casinos involving Elite XC matches. White explains, in simple terms, why the Elite XC “stand-up” scandal matters and has teeth to it.
> 
> Note how direct Dana White is in terms of his accusatorial tone against Elite XC. He flat out goes after them in this video. This is such a strong statement that Elite XC either needs to release an official statement responding to White’s comment or they should sue him. The more pressure Dana White applies publicly on the story, the further this scandal will escalate and the more critical the response will be for Elite XC to answer these charges effectively.
> 
> From FightOpinion.com



I think Dana is bang on here.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Why doesn't he just say how he *really* feels?


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

*THE Dana video.*

Been waiting for this one, to be honest. And it was better than I actually thought, LOL.

http://www.mmabay.co.uk/Video%20DanaWhiteslamsEliteXC.html


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i love dana <3


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gotta love a Dana rant..but what's with the camera angles?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

intrigue!


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

ROFL.

I love it and he is right.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

geoff0011 said:


> Been waiting for this one, to be honest. And it was better than I actually thought, LOL.
> 
> http://www.mmabay.co.uk/Video%20DanaWhiteslamsEliteXC.html


Lolz...lolz...love the way he looks at the camera after his Patriots vs Brown analogy and says..."it's f***in illegal. rapper and whatever the f*** your name is Shaw Junior...

He's right though...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome. Just Dana being at his very best.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i am really proud of dana lol


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

This was actually posted earlier in the EXC forum

http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-str...explains-elite-xc-scandal-average-person.html


----------



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

That was awesome! Dana is absolutely right, Proelite is mixed martial arts poison. They can't go out of business fast enough!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

go dana go


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Hell yeah Dana!! Way to tell'em! Nice find, repped


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana pwns all! A lot of guys here give him a lot of sh*t but I have always liked the man.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

LMAO Dana is the man and I agree with everything he says on this topic


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

perfect analysis! thanks man...rep!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm with Dana on this one. His commentary is great and it makes sense.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow Dana handled that very calmly :laugh:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

:sarcastic12:Well done to Shaw for destroying his companies credibility, for setting up Petrezelli for a fall and having the tables turned and for shooting down Kimbo Slices career hahaahahaahhahah
Well done Dana white for telling it straightraise01


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I would much rather see Dana's reaction as hes watching the fight happen. I just see him laughing like a maniac.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

I 100% agree with dana.elitexc is trying to ruin mma's credibilty

He said what we were all thinking:thumbsup:


----------



## bruteshot74 (Oct 6, 2006)

Such an awesome video lol.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Very good video and can't believe im gonna say this, but Dana white is exactly right and i agree with everything he said. It's my greatest fear that mma ends up like professional wrestling where everything is scripted and thats just what Elite XC was trying to do it seems. 

I would kind of like to see dana white give kimbo a few grand (it's the best that will be aviable for him soon) to fight any of the guys in the ufc just to show the world what real MMA is about.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Vikingpride said:


> I would kind of like to see dana white give kimbo a few grand (it's the best that will be aviable for him soon) to fight any of the guys in the ufc just to show the world what real MMA is about.



Why should he do that? The dude already lost against someone who couldn't cut it in the UFC, there isn't much more to prove.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

_'Kimbo Slice sucks! Like I've said, now, for the last few months. This ******* guy can't fight, and he got knocked out in 13 seconds by a guy who didn't win The Ultimate Fighter and who didn't win fights in the UFC.'_

Haha, this particular part had me in stitches. Some love him for it. Some hate him for it. Either way, you can't begrudge Dana his being a straight-forward, no nonsense man. He doesn't put on a face for anyone, and always tells it like it is. Yes, he swears, but hey... who doesn't.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

So we don't hate Dana white anymore?

Alrighty then, Go dana!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

GMW said:


> So we don't hate Dana white anymore?
> 
> Alrighty then, Go dana!


I never jumped on the dana hate band wagon 

I don't always agree with him but overall I think he's had an extremely positive impact on MMA.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

GMW said:


> So we don't hate Dana white anymore?
> 
> Alrighty then, Go dana!


GMW, I have never hated Dana just for the record. Sometimes his cursing annoys me, but beyond that, I love the dude.

EDIT: Dana is right on point here. "That's ****ing illegal!" I could not agree more. I am extremely disappointed in elite xc at this time. This may be a deal killer for me as a fan (of elite xc). I am not interested in fixes, not at all.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> So we don't hate Dana white anymore?
> 
> Alrighty then, Go dana!


Dana's the man. Way to call people out. :thumb02: People often lose sight of how cool he is.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I usually don't agree with Dana but damn....he is dead on in this interview. Everything he said was the truth and he should get praise for calling them out.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

The camera angles had me laughing the whole video. Dana tells it like it is most of the time (unless it involves Fedor)

Dana's the man! Imagine the crap he'd give the WWE if they fixed fights. :sarcastic12: :sarcastic07:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dana is the king


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I've always felt Dana was a straight shooter, telling it like it is. Maybe he exagerated with Fedor, but lets be honest Fedor hasn't beaten a top 5 Heavyweight in 3 years. I'm not saying he can't; I'm saying he hasn't. So I think Dana has a legitimate beef with that as well, especially since Fedor turned down an extreme amount of money to fight Couture.


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish more people in sports and in politics for that matter were as open, honest , and raw as Dana White. This guy is the President and CEO of a huge organization and does not give a F*^k. He has the balls to speak the truth and say whats on his mind. Good for him. DANA IS THE MAN


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

i have new found respect for dana. lot of f bombs..,he really shouldn't single out kimbo-it was elitexc's fault.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was awesome. Dana is always so passionate about everything.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

JT42 said:


> That was awesome. Dana is always so passionate about everything.


And that's why the UFC and Dana are BOSS You do things for the love, for the sport. Corrupt hearts crumble.


----------

